# Late Buserelin injection ??



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi,
We were about 30/35 mins late with last nights downregging  injection... will this have any adverse effect.. Tommorow may be the last buserelin day...


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Absolutely no adverse effects. There is a bit of leeway with the injections and it doesn't matter if you are early/late. Not uncommon for people to forget altogether but things still work out  

Maz x


----------

